# Utter Tears



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

I lost my mom on August 12, 2008 at 12:30 am. 3 days before her birthday. She had melanoma which traveled to her brain and grew and took over. Now I dont have a mom to yell at me when i do wrong. I wont have my momma at my wedding day or any my graduation days. I wish for five minutes i could hear her yell at me. And i wouldnt say anything but " I love you momma!! " Just tell your mom, no matter whats going on beteween you, that you love her. I wish i could. I LOVE YOU JULIE MARIE BIEBER!!!!!!!


----------



## skinzfan72 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry about your lose. Makes me kinda think. My mom n dads anniversary was the 29th. No card no call havent talked to her in almost 2 years. Someday I wont be able to "wonder" how she is doing


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

> Sorry about your lose. Makes me kinda think. My mom n dads anniversary was the 29th. No card no call havent talked to her in almost 2 years. Someday I wont be able to "wonder" how she is doing


 give her a call and wish her a happy belated anniversary and (if you do) tell you love her...i talk to my moms urn everyday... makes me feel better that i have her with me...literally


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, my grandmom died from cancer. We lived right next to her...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2007)

I will yell at you boy if it helps, and you know that! I wish we all could appreaciate the time we have but we don't. I lost my mother about 21 years ago, it feels like yesterday. She was a wonderful mother. Not many like her. She never had a bad thing to say about anyone and was a quite calm presence in my life, there are 5 of us kids and about once a month we email each other with our memories. Funny, we all remember her the same way. Daddy died about 7 years after her. I miss him just as much. But I was a daddy's girl so it's to be expected. My mother in law just had a stroke, now in nursing home, and my hubby isn't doing good either. God Bless us all  now I am sad too, THANKS, there hows that? I yelled at you.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

> I will yell at you boy if it helps, and you know that! I wish we all could appreaciate the time we have but we don't. I lost my mother about 21 years ago, it feels like yesterday. She was a wonderful mother. Not many like her. She never had a bad thing to say about anyone and was a quite calm presence in my life, there are 5 of us kids and about once a month we email each other with our memories. Funny, we all remember her the same way. Daddy died about 7 years after her. I miss him just as much. But I was a daddy's girl so it's to be expected. My mother in law just had a stroke, now in nursing home, and my hubby isn't doing good either. God Bless us all  now I am sad too, THANKS, there hows that? I yelled at you.


Thank you but its not the same as my momma...


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya. I'm in a family of 9. And though I couldn't say my mom is the most affectionate, she tries.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my mother at the young age of 3.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel sorry for the loss of your mother.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 6, 2007)

Speechless


----------



## bubforever (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry man, i can only imagine what your going through.


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I will offer up a rosary for the peaceful repose of her soul. I pray you find peace, you and your family.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 15, 2007)

This is very sad! Sorry for the loss... My heart goes out to you. It will be a year ago, when my grandfather died in Africa, Of a broken heart. He is very close to my heart still. RIP to all that have been dear to us. ... How sad.


----------

